# Two years gone by



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

To my Cody, my heart always. I can't believe you've been gone two years today. Someone on this board wrote to another person that losing their friend was like the end of an era, that is so true. You and Clipper will always bring a smile and good memories to hang onto thru the years!! You both came at just the right time in our lives!!! I learned so much from you both, and you both gave so many of the best things in life!!!! You both were loyal and loving, protective and fun loving!!! You were my bridge in hard or sad times. You were a bridge to helping me just let go sometimes and have fun, act goofy!!! Such free spirites you could be, so proud!!! I miss you, miss you and Clipper!!! Time will never end for the love I have for you!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sure 2 years have felt like an eternity. There has not been a day gone by, that I have not thought about my two angels. You will always have Cody and Clipper in your heart. Their bodies are gone, but their spirits live on forever....


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you,I know the feeling.
End of an Era does ring so true.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss, trust me, when i lost my last male GSD in 09, it ripped me apart, just remember the beautiful memories you have will always be there.. Sending Prayers


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand just how much Cody gave to you. Daisy& Lucky were our dynamic duo and it sounds like Cody and Clipper were yours. Take care .Tears and laughter atthe same time is a common occurence because those memories do bring such joy.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Amazing how a dog can touch our lives in such powerful ways.

SuperG


----------

